# Doc/Docx zu PDF konvertieren



## imox (19. Sep 2018)

Hey Leute,

ich glaube die Überschrift sagt schon alles  Ich möchte gerne mit Java ein doc/docx zu PDF konvertieren. Es gibt ja auch einige API's die ich auch ausprobiert habe und benutze aktuell den fr.opensagres.poi.xwpf.converter.xhtml.XHTMLConverter damit ich eine grobe Vorschau in HTML ausgeben kann. Aber ich habe leider bisher nichts gefunden was mir mit 1zu1 ein docx in PDF konvertiert. Weiß jemand ob es sowas überhaupt gibt oder hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das umsetzen könnte? Zur not würde auch was anderes außer Java gehen, nur von Windows würde ich gern die Finger lasse 

Also dann vielen Dank schon mal
LG Imox


----------



## mihe7 (20. Sep 2018)

OpenOffice?


----------



## sascha-sphw (20. Sep 2018)

Weiß nicht genau ob Du das meinst, aber ich bin ein Fan von https://poi.apache.org/.

Und hier was zum Thema Konvertierung.
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/6201736/javausing-apache-poi-how-to-convert-ms-word-file-to-pdf


----------



## imox (21. Sep 2018)

@mihe7: Was soll mit OpenOffice sein ;-) ? Klaro kann man damit Word files öffnen aber nicht mal OpenOffice oder LibreOffice zeigt mir die Word files richtig an. Ich brauch schon etwas was genau so wie Word dass generiert. 

@sascha-sphw : vielen Dank aber in dem Thema wird es mit ApachePOI versucht aber die Lösung ist dann auch wieder die Lösung mit xdocreport und dass benutze ich ja schon. Leider sieht dass Ergebnis nicht so aus wie das Original Dokument :-( Wir haben halt eine Vector Grafik im Hintergrund und dass funktioniert irgendwie nicht


----------



## mihe7 (21. Sep 2018)

imox hat gesagt.:


> Was soll mit OpenOffice sein ;-) ? Klaro kann man damit Word files öffnen


Man kann das Ding z. B. per Kommandozeile zum Konvertieren verwenden, es gibt (gab?) eine Server-Variante und eine Java API.



imox hat gesagt.:


> aber nicht mal OpenOffice oder LibreOffice zeigt mir die Word files richtig an. Ich brauch schon etwas was genau so wie Word dass generiert.


Das ist ein Problem, das sich vermutlich nur mit Word beheben lässt.


----------

